
Announcing OneDev – open source Git server with unique features - robinshen
https://onedev.io
======
gnat
Features (from the website, to save you clicking through):

1\. Language aware code navigation and search.

2\. Source and diff comment for code discussion and comprehension.

3\. Rules to protect branches, tags, or files.

4\. Intelligent commit query and subscription.

5\. Advanced pull request for efficient code review.

6\. Sophisticated pull request query and subscription.

7\. Custom issue states and fields for flexible workflows.

8\. Powerful issue query and subscription.

9\. Coherent and self-updating issue boards.

10\. Cross references amongst code, issues and builds.

Which are cool advanced features and all, but I don't know how they could
compete with GitHub and GitLab ... any features that are useful or which put
GH/GL at a disadvantage will simply be cloned by the larger orgs' armies of
developers. Features aren't defensible.

I guess it's open source, so the developers get to define success simply as
"this exists for me to use, because I want those features" or anything else
they want. There's no sign of a for-pay version on their website, so I guess
it might not a direct commercial competition to GH/GL. Creators: are you
around to tell us what you're doing with OneDev?

~~~
robinshen
It is open source. We develop this tool to manage our own projects as
GitHub/GitLab does not have many features we wanted. If these "advanced"
features turns out to be useful for most users and GitHub/GitLab decides to
copy, that will be fine, as we hope GitHub/GitLab to have them in the first
place. Sometimes large companies move slowly until there are competitions
pushing them.

------
chris_mc
I'd like to see all of these features, but within the git repo. Are there
solutions where I can use git to sync my issues, boards, etc., then have a
local server to display it in my browser?

------
z3t4
It seems like the demo SSL ads about one second in latency, making the server
appear very laggy!

